

Prezi Bug Bounty offers $500+ - woff
https://prezi.com/bugbounty/

======
minimaxir
We have Yahoo offering a T-shirt and Microsoft offering $100k for bug
bounties. I guess Prezi is offering a golden mean?

~~~
veszig
Yes, $500 is pretty common for these security bug bounty programs:
[https://bugcrowd.com/list-of-bug-bounty-programs/](https://bugcrowd.com/list-
of-bug-bounty-programs/)

------
welder
Looks like your post was flagged:

[http://hnrankings.info/6548646/](http://hnrankings.info/6548646/)

(Notice sudden drop off front-page)

------
th0br0
I love the typo in the red box when you're not logged in "This page is ment to
register your account to allow us..."

